# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Fjale me shume kuptime

## EuroStar1

Ju lutem posoni fjale ose fjali qe kane shume kuptime ne gjuhen Shqip. 

Po e filloj une me fjalen ( Re )

Re -> Re Shiu

Re -> Re nga kali etj

Re -> e Re ( e pa-perdorur )

Re -> ( dialektore ) Me ty "Re" po flas.... Ik "Re" po te them etj

----------


## kleadoni

Re me fjet - perdoret ne Kruje per te thene "u shtrive te flesh"  :perqeshje:

----------


## -BATO-

Me sa di unë, kështu përdoret edhe në Fushëkrujë  :perqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

Kisha ---- folje . Kisha ikur kur erdhi ai/ ajo

Kisha ----- ku falen njerzit amin

----------


## Izadora

vesh---- folje, vesh rrobat
Vesh--- veshi,  pjese e kokes

----------


## Endless

tope - mashkull i leshte

tope- e kini parasysh vet kete te dyten ju  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Station

*Legen*

1- Legen---------- për të larë robat
2- Legen----------- për të sharë dikë
3- Legeni----------pjesë e kockave të skeletit

 :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

Cik ........ nje cik , mase 
Cik ---  dialekte i thone vajzes .

----------


## Station

*Karabush*

1- Karabushi-----------------pjesë përbërëse e qepës
2- Karabush------------------kur i thonë dikujt me përkëdheli. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

Bari--------------- bari jeshil i lendinave 
Bari--------------- ai qe ruan dhente

----------


## Izadora

Bredh------     shetis , ose dal xhiro
Bredh--------   Pema e vitit te ri  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Station

*Maj*

1- Maj-------------muaj i vitit
2- Maj------------mbaresa e një objekti konik.
3- Maj------------pjesa më e lartë e një objekti të lartë.

----------


## Izadora

Vera---------------- pije alkolike 
Vera---------------- stin e vitit

----------


## Izadora

Fund-----------  i shishes , fundi i dickaje
Fund------------  Fund qe veshim


Buf ........... mbiemer i shendosh
Buf..........  shpend

----------


## jarigas

> vesh---- folje, vesh rrobat
> Vesh--- veshi,  pjese e kokes


Eshte edhe perdorimi "te *vesh*"(sinonimi i "te shkosh"), pjesorja dhe urdherorja e foljes "me vajtur"!!

----------


## Qyfyre

bile - pjesez perforcuese
bile - penis i vogel

bilet - penisa te vegjel (shumes)
bilet - bilet(ë) autobuzi/treni

----------


## Izadora

Xhami ------- xhami i dritares , bufes ect ect
Xhami -------- aty ku falen

----------


## Izadora

Ari----------------   flori
Ari----------------  kafshe

----------


## Prudence

Gryka.   Me dhemb gryka
Gryka.    Gryka e kelcyres


Vesh. Si folje 
Vesh si organ

----------


## Qyfyre

Siri - program ne iphone
Siri - shtet

----------

